

Startup School 09 - Live Photoblog via Posterous - alaskamiller
http://alaskamiller.posterous.com/

======
ConceptDog
Was watching the stream on Justin.tv, but it was hard to get a connection and
the audio started chopping up ever few seconds.

Really disappointing.

------
alaskamiller
PST

9:30 Paul Graham

10:00 Greg McAdoo

10:30 Jason Fried

11:00 Break

11:30 Chris Anderson

12:00 Paul Buchheit

12:30 Biz Stone & Evan Williams

12:55 Lunch

2:30 Mark Zuckerberg

3:00 Mitch Kapor

3:45 Tony Hsieh

4:15 Mark Pincus

